# Work and hobbies



## Pale Rider (Sep 3, 2004)

Just a general question to anyone.  Often times we talk about martial arts, and I have noticed alot of forums have "General Discussions" - so I am going to address a general quesiton.

1) What kind of work do you do?
(Myself I am employed with Cass River Trader - delievering papers. Part time for the moment, but building up more routes. And yes! I am paying Child support for the inquisitive minds)
2) I build websites and forums - Have designed several forums for martial artists including Master Barker's and Master Mac's. I have also done personal forums for people charging them $100.  Websites generally start at $100 and up with as low as $12 for domain name.
3) I like to draw - so far I have done several pieces for members of the Art community that I am and the drawings usually start at about $75 depending on the materials used, time it takes to complete an assigment.
4) I have also done video productions - including one for a local TKD school (dvds, vcds and vhs) - that usually runs about $100 for pre-production, and $100 for production/post-production work with the first 10 dvds included. So on an average for the first 10 dvds it usually costs $200.

My websites are my way of making "resumes". I think that I do pretty good at them based on the various opinons of countless of others.  True with anything there will be some that don't like my work - but there are others out there that I am sure that will give them exactly what they want.

I have made the website *Tang Soo Do United* with that purpose in mind.  To show the martial arts community what I would be willing to do if someone wanted a website made.

I have also a list of other sites and forums in which I have made to show my reference and work that I have available.  Some of which can be found here: *Links and Forums*.

I am not lazy by far, in the past 2 years - I have applied at over 100 different businesses seeking employment. The position that I hold now - the employer knows that I do my job without fail - and has awarded me with additional work (if I chose to take it - and I have).

Sometimes on the internet - I work deals out in trade.  Someone helps me - I help them.  That was what I did with Master Mac, Josh, and Master Barker.  I find that at times - assisting others and them assisting you will reap better rewards down the road.

Anyway that is what I do for a living and hobbies.... 

What about yourself?


----------



## bignick (Sep 3, 2004)

no offense...but this seems more like your using this post as a free oppurtunity to advertise yourself than a general question about what people on this forum do


----------



## AnimEdge (Sep 3, 2004)

Ew Flashbuttons.com >
for like 100 bucks or so you can uh make those yourself 

1) I used to work, then i got fired, now i do not work 
2)I am a student going for my CSE(Computer Science and Engeenering)
3)I build websites and forums to!
http://www.animedge.net & http://www.badmentalimage.com (Same site diff name)
heres another: http://www.teesfortexas.com/ Bam, built that in less than a hour in flash and made 300+(worth in items)
4)I Draw and make games as well in Basic, c/c++ you can get those at my site

If you need a site/whatever i can make them for ya as well ^^
Money or trade of skill/items

Soon i will be creating the American Ninjutsu Site for my school; w007 w007

hehe ^_^


----------



## Pale Rider (Sep 3, 2004)

No, there was a reason why I posted exactly what I posted.  Not only to tell what I do, but there are others who are more so inquiring into my "personal" life.  So in order for me to approach that situation in a diplomatic way, I thought I would ask others as well.  I could have made 2 posts with the first one simply asking "What do you do for work and/or hobby", and then the second to tell what I do.  

I am curious to see what other people do - If I wasn't why would I ask?  I would just simply state what I do, and not worry about the questions.  What do you think?


----------



## Pale Rider (Sep 3, 2004)

AnimEdge said:
			
		

> Ew Flashbuttons.com >
> for like 100 bucks or so you can uh make those yourself
> 
> 1) I used to work, then i got fired, now i do not work
> ...


Wow!  See if I stated I am into webdesigning, then I would more likely meet others who are also into that as well.  I admit that I am basically still in the primary development stage of designing websites as I was really into computers back in the 80's but being married etc.. put a stop to alot of that.  

I am always eager to learn new stuff... so I hope you don't mind if I ask you something from time to time... 

Thanks


----------



## bignick (Sep 3, 2004)

alright...fair enough...it just seemed that without the introductory text it was basically a list of, "Here's what I do, this is how much I charge"

As for myself...I'm Junior in college...my major?...oddly enough, Computer Science...

I'm not into web design, I'm much more into the software development and programming, C/C++, mainly...but i've had the unpleasantness of doing a little assembly, micro-assembly, microcoding


----------



## AnimEdge (Sep 3, 2004)

Ah married...im not married being only 18, but i understand 
Sure sure ask anytime


----------



## Pale Rider (Sep 3, 2004)

I was married, but I left the devil back in 1999. Thank goodness that is one monkey off my back.  What gets me is she is more of a pain now to me then she was when we were married. (Was married for 13 years with 3 kids.... )


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 5, 2004)

Work? Heh, when I can get it I do whatever pays the best at the time.
Currently I'm a Furniture Handler/Janitor for a liquidation company that closes furniture stores going out of business. 
Hobbies... heh... my Username here is the first clue sherlock... MA-Caver
Martial Arts and Caving are my passion but not in order. Been doing both just as long and managed to figured out a way to incorporate the two together, don't ask how or else ya'll get a long story. 
I do a lot of other outdoorsy stuff too; rock climbing, camping, hiking, ice climbing, etc. etc.


----------



## bignick (Sep 5, 2004)

i think we need to hear how you incorporate caving and martial arts...


----------



## AnimEdge (Sep 5, 2004)

what is Caving? do you like..make caves?


----------



## bignick (Sep 5, 2004)

i'm assuming we're talking about spelunking here...exploration....


----------



## AnimEdge (Sep 5, 2004)

Good times then


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 5, 2004)

Hrmm, did I just open a whole new can of worms here or what?? 
Caving: (aka speelunking, yes) the art of exploring wild caves for sport, scientific study, conservation and preservation among many other projects that involve going underground and exploring caverns and tight passageways and "bouncing" deep pits utilizing specialized gear. As demonstrated by my grinning ear-to-ear friend Emily. (below... pardon the pun) 

Incorporating MA and caving together: From MA I learned balance, coordination, over-coming fear and a deeper understanding of my self and my limitations and capabilites. Bringing those into caving which requires balance, coordination, over-coming one's fear (heights/depths, dark, enclosed spaces, the unknown, etc.) and knowing one's limitiations and capabilities and then utilizing the prinicpals of MA stances, body movements, flowing gracefully and etc. ... it's more of a mental incorporation along with some physical elements. When I teach vertical (rope) techniques I try to get my "students" to understand about their own personal "center-of-gravity" so they can learn how to keep upright while on the rope... this I teach to non-MA'ers. 
So does that help?


----------



## bignick (Sep 5, 2004)

yes...that's interesting...

it's always cool to hear how martial arts bleed into our outside lives....


----------



## AnimEdge (Sep 5, 2004)

Very kool


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Sep 6, 2004)

MACaver my husband would love you he's always trying to take me to underground caves on our vacations.  They can be fun, but ahh The Islands...now that's my idea of a vacation...so we go to the beautiful pink beaches of Bermuda and what do we have to visit?  You guessed it!


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Sep 6, 2004)

High School Social Studies teacher, former FB coach

Teach Tenpo twice a week

Read, workout, try to keep up with my TKD forms, Tai Chi,  took up learning how to play a bass guitar(20 year dream) collect music, lots of housework(I like a clean castle!):asian:


----------



## Raewyn (Sep 6, 2004)

I work in the fishing industry, I run the parts dept selling parts for outboard motors.  Our company is into recreational fishing selling everything from rods and reels to Amercian Boats. ( Ive been told a few times Im a woman trying to do a mans job!!!  guess the guys dont like being told by a woman whats wrong with their motors when they cant fix the problem themselves!!!)


Hobbies are........other than MA, fishing!!!!!!!!


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 6, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> MACaver my husband would love you he's always trying to take me to underground caves on our vacations.  They can be fun, but ahh The Islands...now that's my idea of a vacation...so we go to the beautiful pink beaches of Bermuda and what do we have to visit?  You guessed it!


Well, if you two ever find yourselves out by my way... I'd be happy to take ya'll somewhere.  I'm an instructor for vertical rope techniques and thus can train you (and him if he's not know-how) the how to's and then take ya'll to someplace real purty.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Sep 6, 2004)

MACaver said:
			
		

> Well, if you two ever find yourselves out by my way... I'd be happy to take ya'll somewhere.  I'm an instructor for vertical rope techniques and thus can train you (and him if he's not know-how) the how to's and then take ya'll to someplace real purty.


Thanks MACaver ya never know! Training would be a good idea! LOL we've only done the caves with the lighted steps and tour guides so far! But my guy also loves bats *shiver* (and vampires -vampfeed- as well)...he'd probably really enjoy it! :asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 6, 2004)

Work:

Design System Engineer for Control Modules. AKA the computer brains that run your car's engine and transmissions. 

Hobbies:

Martial Arts - teaching and studying
Driving my Motorcycle or my sports car
Shooting Pool and the occasional game of darts
Hanging with the friends and drinking a beer
Computer games when I get the time
Supporting Martial Talk as an Admin
The occasional Date with a young lady.


----------



## sifu nick (Sep 7, 2004)

I am a Police Officer and I teach martial arts at night. Hobbies include: riding my motorcycle, hanging out with friends, reading, and sports.


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 7, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Thanks MACaver ya never know! Training would be a good idea! LOL we've only done the caves with the lighted steps and tour guides so far! But my guy also loves bats *shiver* (and vampires -vampfeed- as well)...he'd probably really enjoy it! :asian:


This is just for MJ (shiver indeed!... this Townsend Big Ear Bat is sooo cute!) some cave somewhere in Utah.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Sep 7, 2004)

Heh heh nice try but now I got *spine tinglin shivers*!  Oh... put wings on any hamster and I'm outta here! :uhyeah:


----------



## AnimEdge (Sep 7, 2004)

would make a good sandwitch


----------



## bignick (Sep 7, 2004)

he's sure a cutie


----------



## Silat Student (Sep 8, 2004)

Well lesse:

What I do/Work: I'm just getting outta the early student stages (High School/GED) of my life, currently taking a break before going to college to get a 4 year and join the navy *hums a few bars of "In the Navy"*. 

Hobbies:

Roleplaying
Hanging Out
Collecting Phone #'s
PSP (shameless organization website plug coming in 3....2....1....www.combat-silat.net)
Hunting (just getting into it)
Fishing
Working Out
Being a Night Owl (I just might have a little Bat in me)


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 11, 2004)

Work:

I am an IT Helpdesk Supervisor Full Time, I am a Repo Man Part Time.  Fun stuff.

Play:

I am into Rock Climbing, Motorcycling, and I Brew Beer.


----------



## Chrono (Sep 17, 2004)

bignick said:
			
		

> As for myself...I'm Junior in college...my major?...oddly enough, Computer Science...


 Dude! Me too. However, I'm not strictly a Computer Science major. USC-Aiken has it that if you want to do computer science you have to have a dual degree in math. I kind of like this, though. I realize that I'm good at it and that I actually like it. How weird am I?


----------



## AnimEdge (Sep 17, 2004)

yea CSE students unite!


----------



## Pale Rider (Sep 18, 2004)

I like this.... alot of you have very interesting fields of employment. Thank you all for your inputs....


----------

